# New game next week - comments please



## David H (Feb 28, 2015)

Starting next week I will include a new game called 'What Am I'

I will give you 5 clues and you must work out what I am.

Here is an example and the answer + how it was worked out.


*I can have many forms* 

*I emanate from the troposphere* 

*Without me everything would die* 

*Over long periods I'm huge* 

*There are various forms of protection* 


*What Am I ?*
*.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
**The Answer is rain*


_________________________
*
The Solution:*


*I can have many forms* *..................(rain, sleet, snow, hail etc)*

*I emanate from the troposphere* *..................(the part of the atmosphere where clouds form)* 

*Without me everything would die* *...................(as water I give life)*

*Over long periods I'm huge* *..................(during long bouts of rain flooding occurs)*

*There are various forms of protection* *...............(Raincoats, Umbrellas, Rubber Boots etc)*


----------



## Redkite (Feb 28, 2015)

Sounds good David


----------



## Northerner (Mar 1, 2015)

Sounds a good idea David, bring it on!


----------



## gail1 (Mar 1, 2015)

looking forward to it


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 1, 2015)

Sounds good to me !  I am sure we will make an ---- of it   ( missing word "mess")  Well done David for this


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Mar 1, 2015)

I got rain, but I have a feeling that was an extremely easy example to fool me into thinking I will be able to do it !! Looking forward to trying though....Tintin


----------



## David H (Mar 1, 2015)

Redkite said:


> Sounds good David


Thanks Redkite,

Crossword
Wordsearch
What Am I
Screenshots


----------



## David H (Mar 1, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Sounds a good idea David, bring it on!



Mr Spock (RIP) with his logic would get them all.

How's you logic Alan.


----------



## David H (Mar 1, 2015)

gail1 said:


> looking forward to it



Let's hope you think like me and solve them all (one a week)


----------



## David H (Mar 1, 2015)

HOBIE said:


> Sounds good to me !  I am sure we will make an ---- of it   ( missing word "mess")  Well done David for this



Expect to see you trying them Hobie.


----------



## David H (Mar 1, 2015)

HERE TINTIN said:


> I got rain, but I have a feeling that was an extremely easy example to fool me into thinking I will be able to do it !! Looking forward to trying though....Tintin



Would I ? just wait and see.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 1, 2015)

David H said:


> Mr Spock (RIP) with his logic would get them all.
> 
> How's you logic Alan.



Well, I was a computer programmer/analyst for 30 years, so hopefully not too shoddy!


----------

